# Mon. Night 11/11



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Good night for a couple of hours before that NE wind kicked up.Thanks Frank and Marc for the launch info. Nothing huge just 14 to 19 inch fish. Ran over several that spooked because of the wind and saw more 12ish fish than I could count. Managed 18. Now get those boats fixed.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice mess Terry hated that I was broke down. Hopefully my parts will be here by the end of the week. However Mother Nature doesn't look like she's going to coperate with us this week


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Glad you got out Terry and nice mess !!!


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Elliot it was a fish every 10 minute night until the wind started. After this front it ought to be on fire. Encouraged with all the small fish and bet I saw way over a hundred. Dang redfish everywhere. Mullet boats running around made it pretty rough at times. They would run wide open within 30 feet then circle and do it again.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

bamafan611 said:


> Elliot it was a fish every 10 minute night until the wind started. After this front it ought to be on fire. Encouraged with all the small fish and bet I saw way over a hundred. Dang redfish everywhere. Mullet boats running around made it pretty rough at times. They would run wide open within 30 feet then circle and do it again.


Terry
Mullet boats where I was Sat. Too

Did you stay close to the ramp?


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Whoa Nelly!!!! Someone found the *"Lost Phounder Treasure"!!*


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice haul Terry!


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

good haul!!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice haul. Good quality fish length wise. :thumbsup:


----------



## CountryFolksCanSurvive22 (Dec 3, 2010)

Way to get on them and good quality fish.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

:thumbup:very nice mess of flatties.


----------

